# Is the Bolt remote considered a "learning" remote?



## JoE 15 (Nov 19, 2015)

I want the remote to turn on/off my TV and receiver at the same time. Just wanted to double check before I buy the slide remote.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

The Roamio remote can do this. I'm not sure on the Bolt remote though.


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

I've got the standard remote that comes with the Bolt controlling my tv and a sound bar, so it should work with your receiver. I don't think it's a "learning" remote in the sense of learning from another device's remote. You get it to control an a/v device via one of the Bolt's menu options (and entering a code based on the manufacturer of the a/v device).


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

The slide remote is a learning remote. The regular Bolt remote is not (although it can be programmed to other devices if it knows their codes).


----------



## JoE 15 (Nov 19, 2015)

I have it controlling my volume, but I want the ability to turn on and off the TV and receiver from the TV Power button. Looks like that function is only available to the learning remotes. Oh wel!


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

JoE 15 said:


> I have it controlling my volume, but I want the ability to turn on and off the TV and receiver from the TV Power button. Looks like that function is only available to the learning remotes. Oh wel!


You should be able to turn on and off the power to at least one of those devices. My Bolt remote turns on/off my Samsung TV. I have a Vizio sound bar and it gets turned on by being programmed to recognize volume up for a Samsung TV. That means I'm not sure if the Bolt remote can do two different devices.

If you're married though, you probably want two remotes in any event, so just plan on buying a sliding remote.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

JoE 15 said:


> I have it controlling my volume, but I want the ability to turn on and off the TV and receiver from the TV Power button. Looks like that function is only available to the learning remotes. Oh wel!


This is not true for the Roamio. When I hit the power button it turns on the TV and my Yamaha receiver. I'm pretty sure the Bolt remote would have this capability as well. It explains exactly how to do it on the TiVo website, but I can't find it now.


----------



## JoE 15 (Nov 19, 2015)

gespears said:


> This is not true for the Roamio. When I hit the power button it turns on the TV and my Yamaha receiver. I'm pretty sure the Bolt remote would have this capability as well. It explains exactly how to do it on the TiVo website, but I can't find it now.


Well if you find the instructions let me know.

I put in a order for the slide learning remote, but it would be nice to get the Bolt remote to do the same.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I found this

https://support.tivo.com/articles/F...the-Learning-Feature-of-TiVo-Learning-Remotes

Not sure it does what you want.


----------



## JoE 15 (Nov 19, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> I found this
> 
> https://support.tivo.com/articles/F...the-Learning-Feature-of-TiVo-Learning-Remotes
> 
> Not sure it does what you want.


Just tried this and unfortunately it doesn't work. Thank you though!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JoE 15 said:


> Just tried this and unfortunately it doesn't work. Thank you though!


We try.


----------



## getsideways58 (Jan 13, 2016)

http://blog.tivo.com/2010/08/guest-post-the-tivo-remote-it-does-more-than-you-knew-it-could/

This might help. My bolt remote can turn on my tv and onkyo receiver together. And off also

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## getsideways58 (Jan 13, 2016)

getsideways58 said:


> http://blog.tivo.com/2010/08/guest-post-the-tivo-remote-it-does-more-than-you-knew-it-could/
> 
> This might help. My bolt remote can turn on my tv and onkyo receiver together. And off also
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoE 15 (Nov 19, 2015)

getsideways58 said:


> http://blog.tivo.com/2010/08/guest-post-the-tivo-remote-it-does-more-than-you-knew-it-could/
> 
> This might help. My bolt remote can turn on my tv and onkyo receiver together. And off also
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


Wow, that actually worked. I just assumed the stored IR code would be erased if you programmed another. Never even thought it would store two separate codes.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

Anyone have more detailed steps on how to have both the TV and receiver code programmed in? When I get to the option my receiver doesn't exist in the list of TVs so how do I get to the TiVo+input button step? Do I go through the Samsung list but then punch in my Bose code instead? Guess I'll try it later and see if that trial+error works.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

aspexil said:


> Anyone have more detailed steps on how to have both the TV and receiver code programmed in? When I get to the option my receiver doesn't exist in the list of TVs so how do I get to the TiVo+input button step? Do I go through the Samsung list but then punch in my Bose code instead? Guess I'll try it later and see if that trial+error works.


Do a full reset on the remote, then follow the on-screen instructions for programming TV then for programming Audio. At that point, TV Power will send a power toggle to both TV and Audio devices. Audio devices don't appear in the TV list, and TV devices don't appear in the Audio list. It's two distinct procedures.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

mdavej said:


> Do a full reset on the remote, then follow the on-screen instructions for programming TV then for programming Audio. At that point, TV Power will send a power toggle to both TV and Audio devices. Audio devices don't appear in the TV list, and TV devices don't appear in the Audio list. It's two distinct procedures.


Okay. But I've already programmed the TV with the Samsung code and the Audio with the Bose code but the power button only turns on the Samsung TV and doesn't turn on the Bose. Guess I'll reset the remote tonight and try to reprogram and see. At least the wife wasn't perturbed about needing the Bose remote out to turn it on. But I hope this procedure works as I'd like to get the Bose remote put away.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Why not just leave the Bose on all the time?


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

mdavej said:


> Why not just leave the Bose on all the time?


Some people actually care about energy use--I'd note though that an amplifier not receiving a signal probably doesn't use much energy.

But the other problem is the Bolt from some screens may start playing audio as part of the screen saver. I have that issue because my sound bar turns off automatically after the screen saver starts.


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

Here's how I did it with my Bolt remote control:

Use the menu (Messages & Settings -> Settings -> Remote, CableCARD, & Devices -> Remote Control -> Set TV Power, Volume & Mute or something like that) to program the power for your tv.

Next use the menu (Messages & Settings -> Settings -> Remote, CableCARD, & Devices -> Remote Control -> Set A/V Volume & Mute) to set your receiver or soundbar's volume and mute. 

Now, repeat that step (Set A/V Volume & Mute) using the same 4-digit number that you used to program the remote to control your receiver's volume, but instead of pressing the mute button and TiVo button simultaneously for 5 seconds, press the power button (top left button of the remote) with the TiVo button. Then when the remote's tip is lit up, enter the same 4 digit code you used when you programmed the TiVo to control your receiver's volume. The remote will then control the power for both your tv and your A/V device.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

GoodSpike said:


> Some people actually care about energy use--I'd note though that an amplifier not receiving a signal probably doesn't use much energy.


Of course. But you have to consider magnitude. An idle Bose that's powered on may use $2 more per year in energy (just a guess since Bose doesn't publish any specs). Yet a "learning" Tivo remote would cost over $40. You wouldn't break even for years. You could offset the energy use by making changes elsewhere, like putting the Bolt itself in standby, hence no screen saver audio issue. This doesn't even consider the larger carbon footprint of buying yet another hunk of plastic plus the fuel to get it from China to your house. IOW, I wouldn't lose any sleep over leaving my Bose on.


----------



## JoE 15 (Nov 19, 2015)

aspexil said:


> Okay. But I've already programmed the TV with the Samsung code and the Audio with the Bose code but the power button only turns on the Samsung TV and doesn't turn on the Bose. Guess I'll reset the remote tonight and try to reprogram and see. At least the wife wasn't perturbed about needing the Bose remote out to turn it on. But I hope this procedure works as I'd like to get the Bose remote put away.


The codes for AV Receivers will not show up in the TV Power list. So go to the AV volume section, find Bose, then write down/take a photo of the codes, then go back to the TV Power instructions and just use those codes from Bose.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

mdavej said:


> Why not just leave the Bose on all the time?


The one we have turns off automatically after no audio for 10 mins. AFAIK there is no way to disable that option. So when we turn on the TV we need to turn on the Bose too (the Bose is getting the audio from the TV and not the Bolt as we often use some of the Smart TV apps instead of the Bolt). BTW we have a similar problem when we pause a show to take a phone call and if the call is long enough the Bose will have powered down so we need to turn it back on. I guess we won't be able to get rid of the Bose remote anyhow.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

aspexil said:


> The one we have turns off automatically after no audio for 10 mins. AFAIK there is no way to disable that option. So when we turn on the TV we need to turn on the Bose too (the Bose is getting the audio from the TV and not the Bolt as we often use some of the Smart TV apps instead of the Bolt).


Oh, that makes sense. The Vizio soundbars can be programmed to recognize volume up as a signal to turn on the soundbar. That's a really nice feature.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

aspexil said:


> The one we have turns off automatically after no audio for 10 mins. AFAIK there is no way to disable that option.


What model exactly? I checked a couple of manuals at random, and you COULD disable auto off.

In any case, could you not get a universal or learning Tivo remote (Slide) if it's that important?


----------



## JoE 15 (Nov 19, 2015)

Got my Slide remote last night. Very impressed with it so far. It's a little undersized compared to the Bolt remote, but it's very well made and the learning feature couldn't be easier.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

One thing that tripped me up was that my Yamaha needed a different code for controlling the volume versus the power on/off. So I had to find that code before I could get the unit to turn off when I turned off the TV.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

see duplicate post -> Remote Control Woes

Answered there.


----------

